
10x the energy at 2x the cost: Organic food, kombucha, and the microbiome - arandolpha
http://allisonatwill.com/2015/11/17/organic-kombucha-microbiome/
======
DrScump

      Drink the most distilled water you can find.
    

I don't get this at all; a body _needs_ electrolytes. Purifying/filtering your
water is fine, but drinking a lot of distilled water (without added/restored
electrolytes) is asking for trouble.

The author also should have stressed that the benefits of kombucha, yogurt,
etc. come largely from _fermentation_.

~~~
arandolpha
Yep, totally right! It is the fermentation that breeds the friendly bacteria
that help us out.

Electrolytes are really just vitamins and minerals (Ca, Cl, Mg, P, K, Na,
etc.) so you can get them from food :)

I do think filtered water is important because I respect the rule of
bioaccumulation--if it kills small things, it's usually bad for big things in
that food chain. The disinfectants used to treat tap water are poisonous to us
at large doses, so I try not to consume even small doses if I don't have to.

